# Paquete(s) enmascarado al actualizar.

## Amaury221

Hola a todos. Siendo breve trato de actualizar con emerge y me manda el siguiente mensaje:

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for dev-python/argparse:0 from @selected

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "dev-python/argparse:0" has unmet requirements.

- dev-python/argparse-1.2.1-r2::gentoo USE="(multilib)" PYTHON_TARGETS="-jython2_5 -python2_5 -python2_6 -python3_1"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    any-of ( python_targets_python2_5 python_targets_python2_6 python_targets_python3_1 python_targets_jython2_5 )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

Logro entender que el conflicto es con argparse pero no se en donde empezar y la verdad es que es algo frustrante por que no logro entender errores similares con otros paquetes   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

Agradezco cualquier ayuda o sugerencia. Que pasen un excelente dia.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied: 
> 
> any-of ( python_targets_python2_5 python_targets_python2_6 python_targets_python3_1 python_targets_jython2_5 ) 
> ...

 

Por lo que entiendo te esta diciendo que necesitas activar alguna de las siguientes USEs "python_targets_python2_5 python_targets_python2_6 python_targets_python3_1 python_targets_jython2_5" en el ebuild "dev-python/argparse:0".

Salu2.

----------

## Amaury221

 *opotonil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied: 
> 
> any-of ( python_targets_python2_5 python_targets_python2_6 python_targets_python3_1 python_targets_jython2_5 ) 
> ...

 

Estuve googleando un poco y aparentemente hay varios archivos en los que se pueden agregar los parametros USE, uno de ellos el make.conf. entonces agrego como dice ahi? 

"USE=python_targets_python2_5 python_targets_python2_6 python_targets_python3_1 python_targets_jython2_5" 

o mas bien tocaria como palabras clave??

Use=python jython

----------

## gringo

mira que versiones de python tienes instaladas y en función de eso lo añades al make.conf.

P.ej., yo tengo solo instalado python-2.7.3 :

```
qlist -Icv dev-lang/python

dev-lang/python 2.7.3
```

(qlist viene con el paquete portage-utils, por si lo necesitas).

Asi que en mi make.conf tengo :

```
PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"
```

saluetes

----------

## Amaury221

 *gringo wrote:*   

> mira que versiones de python tienes instaladas y en función de eso lo añades al make.conf.
> 
> P.ej., yo tengo solo instalado python-2.7.3 :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok ya logre algo con eso. ahora me salen una lista de paquetes con parametros use que debo agregar y quitar.

tambien me salio que debo actualizar el archivo "/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask" el registro es el siguiente:

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.32.4[python_targets_python3_1], required by gnome-base/nautilus-3.4.2, required by app-backup/deja-dup-25.1.1[nautilus], required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

# Joost Ruis: Tagged for Sabayon 6

=dev-lang/python-3.1.5-r1

#required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

# 2010-11-26 Fabio Erculiani: Keep networkmanager from our overlay

=net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4

#required by x11-libs/xvba-video-0.8.0-r1, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

# Joost Ruis: Masked because on our overlay, prevent pulling in Portage versions

=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta8

Estuve hojeando el archivo package.mask y la pregunta es si debo cambiar algo en los nombres de los paquetes que ahi aparecen o bien usar el  --autounmask-keep-masked (algo asi iba) para que me deje seguir.

PD. Muchas gracias compañeros de Gentoo, poco a poco va tomando forma y lo bueno es que ya no es tan frustrante como en un comienzo jajaja.

----------

## gringo

por lo que veo estás usando sabayon asi que te sugiero que te dirijas a sus foros para solucionar tus dudas.

saluetes

----------

